# Which system to use?



## llamaman (Oct 12, 2006)

I am researching how to start my first indoor grow and have been digesting lots of info from this great forum.  But, I seem to be getting more confused.  I'm not sure which type of system to use for my indoor grow.  I'm sure as I read more it will become clear, but want to ask for advice.

Here are my limiting factors:
1) I live in a rural area with a power grid that goes off when the weather gets bad.  I am worried that if I use a soiless/hydro system my roots will dry out and my girls will die.
2) Due to my job I am gone for five days at a time frequently.  I don't have a partner in this venture and stealth is important.
3) Space is limited.  I'll be growing in a closet and using a grow cabinet set up that I can lock up.
4) I'd like a fairly quick turn around time or to get a perpetual harvest going.

All this leads me to think I should use soil-based and not a hydro system. I'm considering using a pre-made self enclosed system like a "Supercloset" or "Sunlight Shed".  Can I make this work?  Am I dreaming?

Thanks for the advice.
The llama


----------



## KADE (Oct 12, 2006)

The power off plus not being around doesn't leave u with much. I wouldn't want to have a hydro setup unmonitored for 5 days. Ph levels can change drastically in a couple days.
DWC would probably be your best bet. Even a simple drip or nft would be okay I suppose as long as the power doesn't go off for hours.


----------



## Weeddog (Oct 12, 2006)

Also the limited space to deal with?  Quick turn around and perpetual harvest.  You will have to spend some time with a system to make it do that.  Things can get way out of hand when leaving for 5 days at a time.  Plants can grow at a rate of 3 inches a day sometimes.


----------



## llamaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for the input.  Didn't mean to imply that I was gone all the time, just occaisionally.  What is DWC?  3" growth in a day, wow!  I'll have the whole winter to get things up and running without being gone, so should have time to possibly work on a couple rounds to help me learn.  I know I've got a lot to figure out.


----------



## KADE (Oct 12, 2006)

DWC means Deep Water Culture...  basically the roots are suspended in the nutrient solution... so if the power goes off they'll still have water...


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 12, 2006)

I always wanted to try DWC.  That doesn't pertain to this thread but I felt I had to say it.  Continue on.

TGT


----------



## llamaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks KADE for your input.
I read in some thread on here that roots that are totally immersed in water (I think they called them "water roots?" weren't productive.  Could you tell me about the other pros and cons of a DWC system?


----------



## KADE (Oct 12, 2006)

Well they are not totally emmersed... but up to 90% would be.
Pros and cons... errm... pro.. it is hydro.. so increased growth rates... not as messy as soil...  cons... (depends on setup) hard to change out water/nutes if you want to.


----------



## llamaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Can you recommend a set of plans for a DWC or a spot to find more information on setting one up?  Is this the same as an ebb and flow system?
thanks


----------



## KADE (Oct 13, 2006)

Ebb and flow is filling a area via water pump with nutrient solution.. and letting it drain... dwc is having a air pump bubbing the water.

I'd rather recommend a drip system... a lot easier to use/check on/maintain.
there are different ways to do up a dwc... but most have the plants above the res and u have to lift the top up to change out water or test... pain int he ass imoh


----------



## dream grower (Oct 13, 2006)

For the power problem, A small generator out back will fix that... Iwouldn't be without one where I live.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm gonna move this one over to the hydro section. Seems to have takin that path.


----------

